# Mtb in Spain in or near Cartagena?



## Fassberg (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Sins my parents have an weekend houes in Spain wich is located nera the city Cartagena I wonder if there is anyone on this forum that can give me some tips on riding spots in the area?


Cher Fredrik


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Fassberg said:


> Hi
> 
> Sins my parents have an weekend houes in Spain wich is located nera the city Cartagena I wonder if there is anyone on this forum that can give me some tips on riding spots in the area?
> 
> Cher Fredrik


Here's a list of routes in Murcia and around Cartagena, I don't know the quality of the tracks though: http://www.bikezona.com/rutas/rutas-listar.asp?idComunidad=14

And here's a contact adress of a mountainbike club called "Crazy Bikers Cartagena"... what's in a name... who invite people to join them on their rides:
[email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fassberg (Aug 14, 2006)

caminoloco: Thanks, that helped a lot!


----------

